
History’s Largest Mining Operation Is About to Begin - It's Underwater - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/20000-feet-under-the-sea/603040/
======
lordgrenville
> Some of that slurry will contain toxins such as mercury and lead, which
> could poison the surrounding ocean for hundreds of miles. The rest will
> drift in the current until it settles in nearby ecosystems.

I was just thinking as I read this, "no way this can go wrong!"

